# منتديات الاستشارات > منتدى أعضاء هيئة التدريس > مكتب د. رضا محمود العبد >  تحية وترحيب

## د. رضا محمود العبد

[align=justify]
يطيب لي بمناسبة إفتتاح مكتبي الالكتروني، بمنتدى الزميلة الفاضلة الدكتورة / شيماء عطا الله، أن أرحب بكل المهتمين بمجال القانون بصفة عامة، والقانون المدني بصفة خاصة، من أعضاء هذا المنتدى المتميز وزواره الكرام. ويسعدني ويشرفني بناء جسور للتواصل البناء والمثمر معكم بهدف تبادل الخبرات القانونية المتنوعة. 
[/align]

----------


## هيثم الفقى

نهنىء سيادتكم بمناسبة افتتاح مكتبكم الالكترونى بمكتب الدكتورة /شيماء عطا الله , وننتظر بشغف موضوعاتكم والتى نثق وأنها ستكون على قدر كبير من الدسامة القانونية .
وكل عام وسيادتك بخير
موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .   :Smile:

----------


## د. رضا محمود العبد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أخي الكريم الأستاذ هيثم 

أشكركم علي التهئنة الرقيقة والمشاعر الطيبة علي وعد بالتواصل قريبا 

وتقبلوا خالص تحياتي

----------


## شاهيناز

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
ألف مبروك للدكتور / رضا محمود العبد بمناسبة الافتتاح لمكتبه الالكترونى بالمنتدى , ونتمنى لسيادته المزيد من التوفيق.

----------


## د. رضا محمود العبد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الأخت الكريمة الأستاذة / شاهيناز

شكرا جزيلا علي التهنئة، ويطيب لي أن أشيد بمشاركتك ومتابعتك الفعالة لما ينشر في المنتدى 
مع خالص تقديري واحترامي

----------


## طالب بالفرقة الرابعة

_الف مبروك للدكتور رضا محمود على افتتاح مكتبة القانونى ونتمنى من الله ان نسفيد من سيادتة بما لدية من معلومات قانونية،،_

----------


## mabroukkhiralla

*[mark=#ffcc33] 
 
الف مبروك يادكتور/ رضا على افتتاح المكتب , والى الامام دائماً .
فى انتظار ابحاثكم القيمة فى القانون المدنى ....................... عاشق القانون .
[/mark]*

----------


## أبو منه1

رجاء المساعدة لقد تم تعيينى بالسكة الحديد محاسب بمرتب اساسى 58جنية بتاريخ 1/8/1985 وانتقلت للعمل بمصلحة الضرائب بتاريخ 23/9/1985وهو نفس تاريخ اخلاء طرفى . اصدرت المصلحة منشور عام فى29/10/2000يتضمن التنبية على العاملين بالمصلحة بالتقدم بطلب لضم مدة الخدمة السابقة وفعلا تقدمت بطلب ولكن المصلحة لم تستجيب ولذلك رفعت قضية ولكن محكمة القضاء الادارى رفضتها لسقوط الحق بمضى المدة 15سنة استنادا الى اننى عينت بالمصلحة فى عام 1985 ورفعت الدعوى فى 2002ورفعت قضية فى المحكمة الادارية وجاء تقرير مفوض الدولة بنفس الحكم وحددميعادجلسة دائرة الفحص فى 2/7/2009والتى حكم فيها برفض الطعن وتم اخطارى بميعاد الجلسة فى 7/7/2009 اى بعد ميعاد الجلسة والتى حكم فيها برفض الطعن
 ولقد قدمت حافظة مستندات تتضمن منشور المصلحة الذى يتضمن التنبية على العاملين بالتقدم بطلب لضم مدة الخدمة السابقة وتسوية حالتهم ولكن احكام المحكمة لم تشر من قريب او من بعيد عن المنشور ولم ترد على اى دفع من الدفوع التى تضمنتها المذكرات ولم تشر ايضا الى حافظة المستندات التى قدمتها برجاء الافادة عن احكام المحكمة الادارية التى تقضى بضرورة الاشارة حافظة المستندات فى الحكم وضرورة الردعلى الدفوع الجوهرية واليس المنشور العام الصادر من المصلحة بالتنبية على العاملين بالمصلحة والمعينين بعد 1983دفع جوهرى يتعين ضرورة الرد علية 
ولقد جاء الحكم فقط بسقوط الحق بمضى المدة دون الاشارة الى اى دفوع او اى مستندات ماذا افعل

----------

